

Typing Transducers (as Kleisli arrows) - tel
http://tel.github.io/2014/08/10/typing-transducers/

======
tel
I'd really love to see someone use the correspondence I describe here to write
a Clojure Arrow notation macro for creating transducers! I think it'd be a
very neat project.

[http://www.haskell.org/arrows/syntax.html](http://www.haskell.org/arrows/syntax.html)

